# Hey im new, I have Questions



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

hey everyone, I kinda started my planted tank it's been about 1 month or so that i started getting plants. I have Java moss, Hornwort,Lace Java fern,And normal Java fern, Crypts(2 diffrent types) Anubius nana, ummmm and 2 plants im not 100% sure of... one looks alittle like Onion plant but alot smaller. 


1. Tank water volume: 15 Gallon tropical tank.
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.):Not sure,
3. Tank filtration:mini Aqua clear filter
4. Tank substrate:Sand
5. Plants:Java ferns,Java moss, Anubius nana, crypts, Hornworts ect ect
6. Fish: Guppies,2 Khuli Loaches,snails, (1 common pleco, but his going somewhere else soon, his getting to big )
7. Test kits used (brand and type):not sure
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used):
9. Do you CO2? Nope.... 
10. Water change routine:25% each week
11. How long has the tank been set up? Wow!, now lets think... lets say awhile maby 2 years now.. but i've always had this tank running.. i had it for 8 years about. it's because i moved about 2 years ago so i had to restart it again.

Im wondering what lighting i need, i have a rather old type of aquarium hood, Ummm i was also wondering if anyone had any extra plants they might be able to send to me  ... i've seen alot of members 
have a beautiful floor of mosses, or other small plants i would like to do that aswell.

Anyway, any help would be great thank you  

by the way, you guys have all lovely tanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

First thing to do is focus on lighting and substrate....I usually recommend 2 watts per gallon at first. What type of lights do you have on the tank now? Are they incadescent or flourescent? How many watts? 

Plain sand is not a very good substrate....you might want to think about adding some laterite or going with a comercial substrate like Flourite. Once you get these things you can start focusing on fertilizing.


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey,

Where are you located? Maybe somebody in the area is doing pruning soon?

thanks,
T


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

*reply*

 Thanks for the fast replys,

Im using a normal light, at the moment i have an old lamp on 
the tank since my real tank lights are burned out(so the light i have on the tank isn't even for tanks). So thats why im asking what would be best (how many watts per gallon) since im going to go by the lights soon.There not flourescent. Laterite is that a type of gravel for plants?, What are some types of fertilizers?Id like to add that i can't put alot of money into it at the momment since im kinda poor

Tom-Oh and also Im from Canada Quebec.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

*reply*

 Thanks for the fast replys,

Im using a normal light, at the moment i have an old lamp on 
the tank since my real tank lights are burned out(so the light i have on the tank isn't even for tanks). So thats why im asking what would be best (how many watts per gallon) since im going to go by the lights soon.There not flourescent. Laterite is that a type of gravel for plants?, What are some types of fertilizers?Id like to add that i can't put alot of money into it at the momment since im kinda poor

Tom-Oh and also Im from Canada Quebec.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm rather new myself, but alot of people use an inert substrate with fertilizer stick/root tabs. One problem with this is that if you move plants around quite a bit, it'll stir up the ferts into the water column and could lead towards algae problems.


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you read Sir_BlackhOle post? Since you right after he's post, ask how much light thats needed.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you're getting the Pleco out of there.  I would do that before you try to plant anything else since he's just going to rearrange/ruin any of your efforts anyway.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The cheapest method IME is normal output flourescents...2 watts per gallon or so. Doesnt really matter what spectrum....I like the daylight 6700k bulbs and they are dirt cheap. Laterite is a substrate additive and is pretty cheap. You just mix it in the bottom layer and then cap with more substrate of choice. Do a google search you'll find all the info you need. Poor mans fertilizers are KNO3 (Greenlight Stump Remover and can be found at any nursery,) Fleet type Enemas, and Seachem Flourish. 

With 2 watts per gallon and no co2, you might be able to get by with fish food and Flourish Excell as your only fertilizers.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you so much!, im off this weekend to get all that i need for the tank.
And ill most probably get a few more plants :roll: 

Another hobby becames addicting ..


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you so much!, im off this weekend to get all that i need for the tank.
And ill most probably get a few more plants :roll: 

Another hobby becames addicting ..


----------

